# Moving to one place then deciding another



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

I wanted to know if any expats here moved to one area and then deciding after getting there that it was not the right place for them and then moved elsewhere. I would like to hear your story and know your thoughts on this.


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

The United States is so large, and the areas are so different, that many Americans move several times before they find a place they are happy in. So a lot of Americans are in that situation just within their own country.

However, you need to be sure that you have given it enough time, and that the things that are making you unhappy aren't things that are generally the same across the US. 

If you want to move at the end of three months, my advice would be to stick it out. I think you should give any place at least a full year. Of course, if you move to someplace where the weather is unbearable, say North Dakota, then I'd say go ahead and bolt.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree that you need to give it time. Also, if you are working, you should put in a solid year before you look for another job. If you are serving food in a restaurant that might not matter so much. If you are doing anything seasonal, it looks best to finish the season.


----------



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

We Americans are a pretty mobile bunch, so I would actually be surprised if someone moved to the US and stayed in one place for the rest of their life. Especially if you move to say, Detroit.


----------



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

This is all good information for anyone moving to the US. what might be some of the reasons they would move, other than weather. I am not sure that I would agree on the fact that staying an entire year. You should be able to know if a place is right for you within a matter of months. Why do you say a year, what advantages would that give, other than job.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

As far as staying for a year, you need to look like a reliable employee, especially in better-paying jobs. No one will want to hire you in IT, for instance, if you left your last job after a couple of months. Why spend a couple of months or more getting someone up to speed on a project just to have them leave?

I say a year because you really have to give all the seasons a chance, and get past the stage where you don't know how to do anything before you evaluate the place itself. Also, you may decide to leave Massachusetts for California, only to find that the things that were bothering you aren't local after all. I've moved overseas twice, and I think you spend a minimum of six months adjusting to the country, and you have to make your decision based on the period after that.

Why would Americans move? For a better job, to see a different part of the country, to try life in a big city or life in a small town, to not be in the same city as one's ex, because the place you live is dull, because your mother-in-law lives two doors down the street, because you thought it would be fun, because you like mountains, or the beach, or stock car racing. I've lived in Western Pennsylvania, Boston, Norfolk, central Illinois, Cincinnati, DC, and Florida. I got to choose three of those places. The others were due to marriage or school, or jobs.


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

I agree that you should give a place a full year. I think it takes a year to make friends rather than just have some acquaintances. You might totally dismiss a great place just because you happened to hit the three dullest months of the year.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

I moved all around the UK when I first arrived. We have settled in London now however we had stints in Wales, the midlands and the south coast. London is where the money is for us in our niche so we have to put up with it but there are other places I would prefer to be in.


----------



## sling (May 24, 2007)

Are you glad you moved so much? How long did you stay in each place?


----------

